

Amazon.com is selling Uranium Ore - abhishekdelta
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000796XXM

======
aray
It's so low-radioactivity that it's license exempt. The warning labels are
just for novelty.

You probably have a more radioactive americium source in each of your smoke
detectors than in that entire jar.

------
swamp40
Here's another classic. A 55 gallon drum full of personal lubricant:
[http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Natural-Water-Based-
Lubricant-...](http://www.amazon.com/Passion-Natural-Water-Based-Lubricant-
Gallon/dp/B005MR3IVO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378747813&sr=8-1&keywords)

------
ImprovedSilence
I mean, it's just rocks from the ground right? "Radioactive Ore Sample (NORM)
Naturally Occurring Radioactive Materials"

amazon comments are gold though.

------
cylinder
What is the most interesting thing I could do with this?

~~~
nyarlathotep
Make a hardware RNG that's truly random by detecting the interval between
decay events :)

~~~
telephonetemp
> detecting the interval between decay events

How do you do that?

~~~
nyarlathotep
[http://www.fourmilab.ch/hotbits/hardware3.html](http://www.fourmilab.ch/hotbits/hardware3.html)

HotBits already has implemented the idea

------
zdw
If you really want to get on the NSA's list, pick up this Thermite Kit:

[http://www.skylighter.com/mall/product-
details.asp?id=2540](http://www.skylighter.com/mall/product-
details.asp?id=2540)

~~~
ChuckMcM
That is great stuff! :-)

------
coryfklein
I just love how it's categorized under "Occupational Health & Safety
Products."

Does this mean I can list my chloroform under the "Cosmetics" category too?

------
koichi
The reviews are where the real fun is at.

------
ultimatedelman
Might I recommend you also add a banana slicer to your cart?

[http://www.amazon.com/Hutzler-571-Banana-
Slicer/dp/B0047E0EI...](http://www.amazon.com/Hutzler-571-Banana-
Slicer/dp/B0047E0EII/ref=pd_sim_sbs_gro_8)

------
sergiotapia
And now I'm probably on some watch list.

------
mumbi
I'm really enjoying the comments.

------
anupshinde
"I bought this to power a home-made submarine" :P

